# Unlock code



## elywud2007 (Nov 22, 2018)

I recently imported a second hand vw golf mk6 from Japan to kenya. I however unplugged the battery terminal and now the radio (clarion model no. Y-7026V-B) has locked up requesting password which i never got from the original owner. can anyone offer advice on what i have to do


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

This is a security feature. In order to get the code, you will have to work with a VW franchise dealer and provide proof you are the owner of the vehicle and the radio.


----------



## Alexander1978 (Nov 28, 2018)

VWZ3Z3C7921139 would need a radio code, as unfortunately lost,please


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Alexander1978 said:


> VWZ3Z3C7921139 would need a radio code, as unfortunately lost,please


That is what the dealers are for. Wouldn't be much of a security system if you could just get the code on the internet, now would it?


----------

